

Need help with Beef installation problem? - kyland

I am trying to install the PHP version of BEEF and I've pretty much done everything I was supposed to. So when I go to the beef installation page which is localhost/beef I get this error:
array("min_range"=&#62;0, "max_range"=&#62;65535)); return filter_var($port, FILTER_VALIDATE_INT, $int_options); } function valid_url($url) { if( preg_match("/\.\./", $url) ) return FALSE; if( ! preg_match("/^[a-zA-Z0-9\._:\/]*$/", $url) ) return FALSE; return filter_var($url, FILTER_VALIDATE_URL, FILTER_FLAG_SCHEME_REQUIRED); } function valid_url_without_query($url) { if(filter_var($url, FILTER_FLAG_QUERY_REQUIRED)) return FALSE; return valid_url($url); } ?&#62;
Fatal error: Call to undefined function valid_url_without_query() in C:\xampp\htdocs\beef\index.php on line 40<p>Well line 40 is this:
$url = "http://" . $_SERVER['SERVER_NAME']. $_SERVER['REQUEST_URI'];
	if(! valid_url_without_query($url)) $url = "";<p>I don't know if this is enough info but can someone help me figure out how to fix this error?
======
kyland
Help? Anyone?

